# Sick again !!!



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Its me again .... Stanlee has been sick again this evening and also had black runny poo !!! Cleared it all up and he now seems fine . Just dont know what we are doing wrong. wondering if he has eaten something in the garden while we were not looking ?? A bit of scooting also. If only they could talk and tell us whats wrong!!!
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jo .. so sorry to read this .. if in any doubt pop to the vets .. could be scooting if he has a blockage or a bit of discomfort as something not so good coming out the other end, or worms of course .. but black poo and sickness could be something he has eaten, just keep a close eye on him .... is he happy in himself?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

make sure he stays hydrated too


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

He is asleep now JoJo , but would normally be this time of night. He seemed ok and wanting to play just after , as though he felt better, so am wondering if it was something he ate? Will keep a close eye on him. Think scrambled egg for breakfast !!!

xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

joanner said:


> He is asleep now JoJo , but would normally be this time of night. He seemed ok and wanting to play just after , as though he felt better, so am wondering if it was something he ate? Will keep a close eye on him. Think scrambled egg for breakfast !!!
> 
> xx


Yes scrambled egg may help ... don't put any milk in though. Hope he's back to normal soon. x


----------

